# انتاج الهيدروجين باستخدام محرك نويمان و مغانط نوديوم



## مبتدىءلينوكس (16 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم 
من اسبانيا 

شاب استطاع ان خترع طريقة جديدة للحصول على كمية كبيرة من غاز الهيدروجين وغاز الاكسجين الناتجين من تحليل الماء 

واستخدم لذالك تكنولوجيا الطاقة الحرة 

عن طريق استخدام محرك نويمان الذى يعمل كمولد للكهرباء المتذبذبة 

ومن 5 أمبير و 18 فولت فقط حصل على كمية غاز تنتج باستخدام مايزيد عن 30 امبير بالتيار المستمر 

مع قارق كبير وهو ان الماء فى طريقتة لايسخن كما فى التحليل المباشر لان الكهرباء تكون على شكل صدمات كهربية عالية القوة مما تؤثر على روابط جزئ الماء فتسرع من عملية تحليله

رابط الفلم والفديو لمن اراد المشاهد 
*POWER STATION 12 & SURTEK DETONATOR*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mA4Z9Wb9Eso



من لم يستطيع المشاهدة من موقع يتويب سيجد الفلم مروفوع على احد اروابط الخارجية قريبا باءذن الله تعالى 

لانه يستحق المشاهدة والتعلم منه 


بعض الصور بالمرفقات


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (16 مارس 2009)

الروابط 

file:///home/adam/dwhelper/New Folder/POWER_STATION_12__amp__SURTEK_DETONATOR.wmv.rar


file:///home/adam/dwhelper/New Folder/POWER_STATION_12__amp__SURTEK_DETONATOR.wmv.rar

file:///home/adam/dwhelper/New Folder/POWER_STATION_12__amp__SURTEK_DETONATOR.wmv.rar

file:///home/adam/dwhelper/New Folder/POWER_STATION_12__amp__SURTEK_DETONATOR.wmv.rar


الملف مضغوط وبدون باسورد


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (16 مارس 2009)

http://up2.m5zn.com/download-2009-3-16-09-pqwuv754f.rar


http://up2.m5zn.com/download-2009-3-16-09-pqwuv754f.rar


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (16 مارس 2009)

1. Download Link:Click here to download file http://rapidshare.com/files/209938718/POWER_STATION_12__amp__SURTEK_DETONATOR.wmv.rar.html


رابط
اخر 

ومكن اراد نقل الروابط فيمكنه ذالك بدون ان يسالنى 
فالعلم لله تعالى


----------



## مبتدىءلينوكس (16 مارس 2009)

http://www.zshare.net/video/57136511fbfd0875/








POWER_STATION_12__amp__SURTEK_DETONATOR.wmv - 36.04MB


http://www.zshare.net/video/57136511fbfd0875/


----------



## abbo (28 ديسمبر 2009)

لم افهم تفاصيل الجهاز ولكن يبدو ان الهيدروجين ينتج بخلية عاديه فما فائده بقية الاجهزة -بخلاف المولد- ؟


----------



## Monatomic Gold (31 ديسمبر 2009)

من الصعب مشاهدة هذا الفيديو00 فشلت محاولاتي00


----------



## Alprincess (12 أبريل 2010)

يعطيكم العااافية ...شباب وصبايا


----------



## مهند مجيد (21 يوليو 2010)

شكرا عله هاي المعلومات والله الموفق للجميع 
تحياتي مهند


----------



## awas1 (29 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا لك اخي الكريم مبتدىءلينوكس 
و زادك الله العلم الكثير*


----------



## safouane (31 أغسطس 2011)

من الصعب مشاهدة هذا الفيديو لا يوجد


----------



## محمد.المصري (1 سبتمبر 2011)

مبتدىءلينوكس قال:


> السلام عليكم
> من اسبانيا
> 
> شاب استطاع ان خترع طريقة جديدة للحصول على كمية كبيرة من غاز الهيدروجين وغاز الاكسجين الناتجين من تحليل الماء
> ...


 


مبتدىءلينوكس قال:


> الروابط
> 
> file:///home/adam/dwhelper/new folder/power_station_12__amp__surtek_detonator.wmv.rar
> 
> ...


 


مبتدىءلينوكس قال:


> http://up2.m5zn.com/download-2009-3-16-09-pqwuv754f.rar
> 
> 
> http://up2.m5zn.com/download-2009-3-16-09-pqwuv754f.rar


 


مبتدىءلينوكس قال:


> 1. Download link:click here to download file http://rapidshare.com/files/209938718/power_station_12__amp__surtek_detonator.wmv.rar.html
> 
> 
> رابط
> ...


 


مبتدىءلينوكس قال:


> http://www.zshare.net/video/57136511fbfd0875/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


جميع الروابط لا تعمل 

و الاخ مبتديء لينوكس متغيب عن الملتقى من شهر 3 سنة 2009 اي منذ سنتان و نصف 


ارجو أن يكون بخير


اما عن الموضوع فيه غموض تام

ما هي كمية غاز الهيدرجين الناتجة ؟
كيف قارن بين نظامين دون قياس الحجم !
مثل القول ذلك
ومن 5 أمبير و 18 فولت فقط حصل على كمية غاز تنتج باستخدام مايزيد عن 30 امبير بالتيار المستمر

وهل معنى انه استخدم 5 امبير بدلا من 30 امبير انه استخدم طاقة حرة !!
تحسين الكفائة لا يعني طاقة حرة


و هل معنى انه انتج غاز الهيدرجين انه استخدم طاقة حرة !!
فأين الطاقة الحرة هذه ؟

.......هناك اسئلة متعددة لا يقبلها عقل

هل من مجيب على هذه الاسئلة ؟
 و هل من مجرب حقيقي ؟ بدلا من الكلام فقط

إن الكلام لا بلا علم لا يفيد


​


----------



## pic2007 (2 سبتمبر 2011)

*ملفت للانتباه*



محمد.المصري قال:


> جميع الروابط لا تعمل
> 
> و الاخ مبتديء لينوكس متغيب عن الملتقى من شهر 3 سنة 2009 اي منذ سنتان و نصف
> 
> ...


​ 
الجواب البسيط:
نعم بعد سنتين ونصف لقد تعطلت الروابط كلها قد يحصل هذا بسبب أو لآخر فليست أمور غريبة على الاطلاق!
ونرجو أن يكون السيد بخير

الطاقة الحرة هي نظام فوق الوحدة يعني أن الاستطاعة عند الخرج أكبر من الاستطاعة عند الدخل لذلك تحسين الكفاءة ضرورية
معنى انه انتج غاز الهيدرجين انه استخدم طاقة حرة !! لا طبعا
فالطاقة الحرة هي في انشاء نظام فوق وحدة فقط

وليس من المستحيل على أحدهم القيام بالتجربة وخصوصا اذا كان لدينا { الشق النظري لهذا المجال} تصور محدد ورؤية واضحة للطاقة الحرة

وشكرا.


----------



## hussien95 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم


----------

